# First Look: ATOM a Advanced Film & Game Sound Design Tool by Audiomodern



## Thorsten Meyer

Audiomodern released ATOM which is their advanced virtual instrument library for composing, scoring, sound design, and game sound. Audiomodern did send me the beta of Atom in June so I have been using the library for several weeks. ATOM was created over the past two years by Max Million, Stefan Torto, Giorgio Riolo, Alessandro Romeo, Koka Nikoladze, Adam Pietruszko, Pavlos Gousios, Katerina Mantzari & the Audiomodern team.



In ATOM you find more than one hundreds of sound sources including pads, atmospheric sounds, percussion, drones, sonics, synths, noisy pads, organic keys, cinematic effects, transition elements, impacts, and sequences based on over 3000 samples.

You can start with a preset (more than 180 presets are included) which combines two sound sources or is based on a single sound. The presets are split into groups: ATMO, KEYS, FX, PERCUSSIVE & SYNTHETIC. You can further select a sound source for up to two layers. You have full control on how you mix and shape the sounds used in the layer.







On the mix and layer pages, you can change not only the sound source but also adjust ADSR, volume, tune the layer up to 12 Semitones. From there you can adjust the global LFO, and layer specific settings like Filter settings, enable legato, polyphonic or monophonic mode and use the FX tab to further apply effects like stutter, delay, lo-fi, chorus, overdrive and more. If want you can link the adjust and apply them to both layers at the same time.






Atom includes an arpeggiator engine for each layer to provide hundreds of sonic combinations.






Atom is now available for a time-limited introductory price of 99 Euro, follow this link if you want to know more about Atom(Affiliate link).


----------



## Musicam

Wow!


----------



## Thorsten Meyer




----------



## SabalSounds

Hi Thorsten - how would you say this compares/contrasts with Dark Matter 2?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

The sounds and tone are very different I just made an Atom video for you which showcases some of the included atmospheres. Both products do not overlap, the complete each other. It's hard to select one over the other, I would suggest you if you have to make a choice select the one that fits your next project better and then add the other.


----------



## SabalSounds

I just purchased Dark Matter 2 so I agree this would apparently be a good compliment.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer




----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Audiomodern has added a free set of bonus presets for ATOM. If you have Atom head over to your user account and grab it.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Playthrough using selected presets which have been made available by Audiomodern for all ATOM customers in August 2017.

Log into your Audiomodern account to download them



If you want to buy ATOM you can get it here:
https://audiomodern.com/shop/instruments/atom-2/?ref=ThorstenMeyer
(Affiliate Link)


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Atom 2.0(Affiliate Link) is released and it is a free update for existing customers who obtained the previous Atom library earlier.

The Atom V 2.0 Update is introducing NKS Compatibility, a brand-new Preset Browser, and Scale-Selector / Randomizer for each of the Arpeggiators. The machine is built around a beautifully diverse collection of intricate textures and organic elements. Atom was created from a huge selection of field recordings, custom made acoustic instruments including a tuned anker, propellers, the famous Koka’s experimental Box even a WWII Torpedo and analog machine noises, which were then painstakingly recorded, edited using the most advanced sound design techniques and finally assembled into a stunning collection of abstract cinematic & experimental organic elements. With over 180 patches & presets to be mixed and matched as desired.





Atom V2.0 NKS by Audiomodern
Atom 2.0 is an unique sound design tool to create a huge range of distinctive cinematic sounds, otherworldly atmospheres, mesmeric drones, emotive synths, noisy pads, organic keys, impressive cinematic fx, transitional elements, Impacts and Melodic Motifs each with its own character and concept behind the creation handcrafted with passion, innovation, and technology.

*Atom 2.0 FEATURES*

180+ sound sources categorized into five categories encompassing a wide variety of sounds
7.2 Total Gb of sounds (Compressed to 6.73 Gb using .NCW Lossless format)
Full keyboard range of sample playback
Multi-Layer Engine
Individual Effects for each Layer
Individual Arpeggiator with New Scale-Selector for each Layer
Random Sequence Generator
NKS Compatibility
New Convolution reverb impulse engine
24Bit/48Khz resolution for all source samples
Multi-Genre versatility
You can purchase Atom 2.0 here (Affiliate Link). Existing Atom owners simply login to their user account and download the 2.0 update.


----------



## jbuhler

Update downloaded, but it now seems to be a Kontakt Player library and license codes don't yet seem to be available through the Audiomodern site.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

jbuhler said:


> Update downloaded, but it now seems to be a Kontakt Player library and license codes don't yet seem to be available through the Audiomodern site.


The serial code is under your order details, check the ATOM order itself on the Audiomodern site, you may have to scroll down a bit.


----------



## jbuhler

Thorsten Meyer said:


> The serial code is under your order details, check the ATOM order itself on the Audiomodern site, you may have to scroll down a bit.


I did. Both under the download and the orders area. The order is there but the serial code is nowhere to be found. I also tried to send a support ticket and received an error.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

jbuhler said:


> I did. Both under the download and the orders area. The order is there but the serial code is nowhere to be found. I also tried to send a support ticket and received an error.



in your order details there should be a section called:#
*License Key*
*Product* *License Key*


----------



## jbuhler

Thorsten Meyer said:


> in your order details there should be a section called:#
> *License Key*
> *Product* *License Key*


No, my order details don't have a license key. The order details just lists the date of purchase, the product, and the price. The support form also isn't working, so I don't have a way to contact Audiomodern.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

jbuhler said:


> No, my order details don't have a license key. The order details just lists the date of purchase, the product, and the price. The support form also isn't working, so I don't have a way to contact Audiomodern.



Pls use the email [email protected] to seek for help from the AudioModern team.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

*ATOM 2.0 by Audiomodern Review*


Today we are reviewing a relaunched Library. Atom 2.0 was recently re-released in 2019 as an updated version of ATOM originally released two years ago. I use ATOM since 2017 and I am impressed by the high-quality content and its usefulness in many applications, genres, and sound design. The market of Hybrid libraries is congested, ATOM is more than just another Hybrid library and keeps standing out in this market.






*Sound*
Atom 2.0(Affiliate Link) is useful for any trailer, film, and game composer and sound designer. ATOM 2.0 is an extraordinarily modern Kontakt library. With the recent relaunch in 2019, it is still in the top league of libraries starring ambiances, sequences, soundscapes, textures, and pads. ATOM is your complete toolbox to scare the audience with characteristic cinematic sounds full of anxiety and horror.

Read the Full Review of Atom 2.0 here:

*ATOM 2.0 by Audiomodern Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2019/04/21/atom-2-0-by-audiomodern-review/


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Review of Atom 2.0 is up as well:
*ATOM 2.0 by Audiomodern Review*


----------



## Audiomodern

Hello jbuhler! sorry to hear that.
If you bought ATOM from us please head over to 'Orders' / Click 'View' and scroll at the bottom where you will find your License Key for ATOM v2.0. Then , Log-in to your Native Access account and enter the Key that is provided.

If you're having problems kindly contact us directly at contact [at] audiomodern [dot] com


----------



## Jaap

Nice! Using the original Atom still a lot and one of the better gems and just downloaded the update from my account and looking forward to dive into it. Nice review Thorsten


----------



## jbuhler

Audiomodern said:


> Hello jbuhler! sorry to hear that.
> If you bought ATOM from us please head over to 'Orders' / Click 'View' and scroll at the bottom where you will find your License Key for ATOM v2.0. Then , Log-in to your Native Access account and enter the Key that is provided.
> 
> If you're having problems kindly contact us directly at contact [at] audiomodern [dot] com


Message sent. When I got to "Orders" and click "view" I see only the date of purchase, the product, the price, and a link to download Atom 2.0.


----------



## j_kranz

Is the upgrade free if we purchased elsewhere (Kontakthub)?


----------



## jbuhler

jbuhler said:


> Message sent. When I got to "Orders" and click "view" I see only the date of purchase, the product, the price, and a link to download Atom 2.0.


Fixed! Thanks for the quick work from the Audiomodern support folks!


----------



## Audiomodern

Absolutely, In order to avoid any duplicate Serial Keys for the new Atom update, all Serial Keys will be available on your account at our reseller’s site, in this case KontaktHub.

We will publish the update tomorrow so please check your account there.


----------



## Gerard.K

Audiomodern said:


> Absolutely, In order to avoid any duplicate Serial Keys for the new Atom update, all Serial Keys will be available on your account at our reseller’s site, in this case KontaktHub.
> 
> We will publish the update tomorrow so please check your account there.



I bought ATOM at vstbuzz last year. How can I recieve this update?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

*ATOM 2.0 by Audiomodern at ADP at a reduced price.*


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Just in time: Atom 2.0 at a reduced price at Audio Plugin Deals.
https://audioplugin.deals/audiomodern-atom/ref/18/?campaign=atom


----------



## Haakond

ATOM is my go-to synth when I am composing ambient, soundscape or cinematic. Looking forward to test the new update.


----------



## jbuhler

Gerard.K said:


> I bought ATOM at vstbuzz last year. How can I recieve this update?


Contact support. They quickly gave me a code.


----------



## Gerard.K

jbuhler said:


> Contact support. They quickly gave me a code.


Thank you!


----------

